# Arnica for TEETHING?????



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

So...My 17mo DS started a SCREAMING fit about an hour ago. I mean major pain screaming fit. All four of his canines are trying really hard to cut through, this is the only thing I can think of that caused this. He screamed and cried for an ENTIRE hour. I tried teething tablets, RR, Camilia, Motrin, Gumomile, a frozen teething ring...NOTHING. He wanted to nurse so badly and was signing for milk but the moment he would try to latch on he would instantly rear back and cry. I gave him some homeopathic Arnica tablets. Five seconds flat he stopped crying and started nursing. He drank a bit then rolled over on the bed and went to sleep.







: I didn't think that one of the uses for Arnica was teething, am I missing something here??? The only thing I can think of is that I've heard of it being used for canker sores and other open ulcers in the mouth. Perhaps it has the same effect on where the teeth are cutting through?


----------



## lotusfloatus (Oct 5, 2006)

When my 6yr old was teething we used a few different homeopathic teething remedies, however when we were out of those we went to the arnica, since I felt at the time that perhaps the ritual of taking the tablets and the similar taste may do the placebo trick. In any case it worked.


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

It really, really works! He slept solid until 3:30 last night, then woke up wimpering. I gave him two more arnica before he could *really* wake up and he is still out cold at 8:00. This is the best night of sleep we've had in WEEKS.


----------



## lynnloves2 (Mar 24, 2007)

What is arnica? What is it usually used for? What is in it?

Thanks,
Jen

Mom to Kim 16/f, Kelsey 15//f, Trisha 13/f, Rick 11/m, Megan 9/f, Parker 4/m, & Corbin 11mo./m and Partner to T 34/m & Margaret 28/f

*~It's better to be hated for who you are, rather than loved for who you are not!~*


----------

